
Supreme Court ruling scraps royalty for music downloads - tlear
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2012/07/12/pol-supreme-court-copyright-rulings.html?cmp=rss
======
teach
The important bit doesn't show up until the sixth paragraph: "Today's decision
does not affect the 'reproduction right' that they can collect a fee for, only
the one for downloading. Until now, downloading fell under the 'communication
to the public' right."

Apparently, downloaded/streamed songs in Canada had been earning royalties as
a public performance. That part has been struck down. Royalties are still
earned under the "making a copy" rule.

Seems totally reasonable to me.

------
caidan
Anyone else notice that the acronym for Society of Composers, Authors and
Music Publishers (SOCAN), should actually be SOCAMP? Guess they felt that was
inappropriate.

------
guard-of-terra
"lower court decision that allowed SOCAN to collect a tariff when video games
are downloaded over the internet"

Wait, what!?

------
cleverjake
In Canada.

------
rprasad
_Canadian_ Supreme Court scraps royalties for Canadian music downloads.

We have a completely separate system in the U.S. that imposes mandatory
royalties (along with a corresponding royalty collection body to obviate the
need to track down music rights holders). Europe has something similar.

~~~
lincolnwebs
Yes, I was thoroughly confused until it clicked it was Canadian media. Can we
get a bot on the news submitter that asks for a nation to be added when the
headline says "Congress" or "Parliament" or "Supreme Court"? :P

